# Loss of Appetite



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My appetite has pretty much vanished,I think I am only eating around 2000 calories if that a day.
Don't have much intrest eating at the moment for some reason.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Could be a number of things, but from what I've read you have a chronic/recurring leg or back injury? So maybe you aren't burning enough calories throughout the day as you normally would at the moment, go talk to your doctor about it. 

Don't read too much about it on the internet, it's full of b.s and scaremongering nonsense, talk to a healthcare professional.

Good luck! C:


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I will be fine.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

2000 is plenty anyway. I eat when I'm hungry and maybe do 1200-1500 calories a day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

only 2000? I struggle to push 800-1000 when I'm depressed and have no appetite.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought 2000 cal. per day was average?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I was using 2000 as a rough guide,its probaly much lower 1600 probaly.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah, yeah. That's really low compared to the average person your age. My brother is about 21 and he eats around 3000+ calories a day. >_< It's ridiculous.

But as long as you're eating 2 meals a day, 1600 isn't bad, especially if you're trying to lose weight. I know a few people who barely eat about 600 calories a day because of depression.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Im having similar issues at the moment, but im hungry and feeling ill when i eat


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of the time, i never have the motivation to eat or the motivation to cook myself anything, and i usually don't ever feel hungry at all. For me it is because i am really depressed and i think that makes me not want to eat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm i just googled for it..


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Still not eating that much,only had around 900 calories so far today.


----------



## winner6519 (Apr 8, 2012)

2000 Calories a day is what you are supposed to have in order to maintain normal body weight. However, if you feel something is wrong consult a physician. Losing your appetite could be a sign of something else. Appetite loss can be attributed to Depression, Digestive Disorders, Stress etc....You need a complete blood work up and physical. You need blood work which includes Chloresterol, Thyroid, Kidney Function, Sugar levels, Liver enzymes. A complete CBC and physical may be best for you right now. Do not wait, the problem may only become worse.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

The work I do I probaly need around 3000 calories


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Everyone needs to stop throwing out general numbers like 2000. Put you height and weight into this calculator and see what you really should be at

http://walking.about.com/cs/calories/l/blcalcalc.htm


----------

